# Hairstyles for future AC game?



## GeorgiPig (Sep 25, 2017)

What hair styles do you think should be implemented into a future AC game?

I think that 'gender' hairstyles should be available for both genders.
Man buns should be added; maybe a half-shaven man bun and a regular man bun.
Longer hair.
Pixie cut.
Messier hair.
Bald.
Afro.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 25, 2017)

pixie cut is already in game ^^ and you can also already get both gender haircuts. 

anyways, some ideas.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 25, 2017)

Warrior said:


> pixie cut is already in game ^^ and you can also already get both gender haircuts.
> 
> anyways, some ideas.



omggg these are so cute. i love the one on the top right!!

anyways, i'm just hoping for more curly hairstyles tbh.


----------



## GeorgiPig (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow! They're amazing!

Yes I know it's already in game, I just meant more variations.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Warrior said:


> pixie cut is already in game ^^ and you can also already get both gender haircuts.
> 
> anyways, some ideas.



I love your ideas!!! <3

Personally, I think a simple braid would look cute. Also hope to see longer lengths to reflect my hair IRL


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 29, 2017)

Warrior said:


> pixie cut is already in game ^^ and you can also already get both gender haircuts.
> 
> anyways, some ideas.



Your ideas are great! I love the french braids and afro puffs! I know this is reaching, but I hope they let us choose the hairstyle/face of our mayor in the beginning, as well as skin tone. AT LEAST skin tone. But choosing the hairstyle right off the bat would be cool too.


----------



## Kazelle (Sep 30, 2017)

those are so cute! i like the second one on the bottom row ^o^


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

Warrior said:


> pixie cut is already in game ^^ and you can also already get both gender haircuts.
> 
> anyways, some ideas.



these are so cute!!

in general, i'd love to see some longer hairstyles. also hairstyles that represent wavy and curly hair. the current selection on NL feels very constricted and some are frankly kind of ugly (lol). hair can really represent your personality so i'd love to see some variety in the future for AC games.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

^Yes, curly and wavy hair would be great and add a lot of character!


----------



## GeorgiPig (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, skin tone customisation is a must!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

a half shaved, long on top version for females. and buns for males. or just have all hairstyles for both genders.


----------



## jonesandbradshaw (Oct 5, 2017)

there seriously needs to be some long hair in this game because I'm tired of my hair barely showing when I wear hats!!


----------



## Warrior (Oct 5, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> a half shaved, long on top version for females. and buns for males. or just have all hairstyles for both genders.



You can already have any hairstyle in the game, my female character currently has a male hairstyle on. You just need to visit harriet 14 times.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 7, 2017)

Longer hairstyles just in general, more both male and female.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Why not throw in eye customization while your at it, so you don't have to answer questions to get what you want (I really need Splatoon/squid sister eyes )


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Why not throw in eye customization while your at it, so you don't have to answer questions to get what you want (I really need Splatoon/squid sister eyes )



Yes great idea. Eyes also need to be more realistic to with black pupils in the middle and then the color around it.

If Nintendo is taking this much time on the game they should have a lot more hairstyles. I'd also want some popular South Korean hairstyles in the game, and more hair colors.


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 9, 2017)

I want a color wheel of customize-able hair and eye colors. This also goes for patterns, I hate the limited palette. Stop with all the cryptic questions for deciding your face and hair. Nobody wants that.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 10, 2017)

I hope that they'll have longer hairstyles next time around.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 12, 2017)

I would love longer hair. The only acceptable (girls) hair cut in the game in my opinion is this one:



Although, there are lots of cute wigs. I think it'd be cool to have curly, wavy and straight as options to _add on_ to other hairstyles. I also think you should be given a colour spectrum to choose the colour of your hair, so that you can make the perfectly matched look. And of course if you want you can just pick from the default options. It'd also be nice if you could see your hairstyle beforehand, so you don't have to look up guides. It's really annoying to have to try to remember the hairstyle you want when you don't have internet access.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2017)

Curly and longer hairstyles for both male and female would be really nice.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

for a second i though this thread was titled Harry Styles in future AC game...


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

for a second i though this thread was titled Harry Styles in future AC game..


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

Besides having longer hair, I also sort of wish that there was a "choose your bangs" option like in recent Pokemon games. For example, I love the bangs on one hairstyle, but not the rest of the hair. For another hairstyle, it's vice versa.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 30, 2017)

i wish they offered hairstyles for girls with longer hair. currently, none of the hair choices for your mayor are particularly long, which does get a bit old because my mayor doesn't really look like me. other than that, though, i think a lot of the hairstyles are pretty cute, it would just be nice to have a bit more variety


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Longer hair, definitely. Maybe some curly hair, as well.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2017)

I would like longer hair as an option. Maybe some designs with braids would look nice. It might also look cool if guy characters could have a mustache or beard.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2017)

plaits and buns and yeah. maybe long hair as well, and possibly highlights?


----------



## Sukibri (Nov 1, 2017)

I would love braids!


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2017)

Longer hair plleassseeeee.. i have hair down to my lower back and i would love to see a longer style.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 13, 2017)

Curly/Wavy hair
Both up and down styled long twintails
Bangs that cover one eye
Multi-color hair would be cool too, like streaks or an ombre


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I'd love to see dreadlocks, that'd be really cool


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 14, 2017)

Some longer hairstlyes, some more curly styles, a thick braid, and the ability to add different bangs to different hair.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 15, 2017)

i'd love to see a curly hairstyle, some cute plaits & even different wigs! i'd also like to see a wider variety of hair colours too,
 more pastel ones especially


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Ackee said:


> omggg these are so cute. i love the one on the top right!!
> 
> anyways, i'm just hoping for more curly hairstyles tbh.



These are awesome! Love the ones with long hair, even the pony tail one. That's what I would like to see. Longer hair options. Also very fancy ones too, as well as long.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 3, 2017)

Plaits, the Korean fringe &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; wavy hair


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 3, 2017)

definitely some longer hair, the longest there are is shoulder length


----------

